# Something New



## robert flynt (Jul 16, 2014)

Had these in various stages of completion. Finally got them finished.
1 Dyed box elder burl, persion blade
2 Amber stag jigged bone, bird and trout blade
3 California buckeye burl, small skinner blade
4 Amboyna burl and ebony gabon, modern skinner blade
5 Same as above
6Sambar stag, Big clip point blade
7 Sambar stag, Modern skinner with filework
8 Persion again, to make Kevin drool!
9 Chittum burl, bird and trout blade

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2014)

All masterpieces! I think my favorite is #7. I like the style. That shape of handle feels so good in my hand, very ergonomic...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2014)

WOW! All amazing knives - but that Chittum Burl one really steals the show for me - wish I had the resources to give it a new home!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2014)

GREAT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like you have been busy. Amazing work. How that filework looks from above on number six?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice collection of beautiful works of art. Love the Persian knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 17, 2014)

Kevin isn't the only one that drools over the Persian!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful, Robert. The amboyna (4&5) and chittum handled knives are my favorites, but they are all stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 17, 2014)

Love the persian style blades the best, and the amboyna / ebony and chittum burl handles best. All of them are beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2014)

Lots 'o WOW going on there Robert! I keep pouring over each one to learn from. I really like the blade design of the modern skinners. The one with the Sambar Stag wins for me. That layered guard on the Persian really stands out and speaks to the care and craftsmanship that went into it. The guard on #4 was clearly formed along with the wood. Dealing with 2 complete different hardnesses like those and getting that clean of a form and transitions nods to a master. Just incredible


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 17, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Looks like you have been busy. Amazing work. How that filework looks from above on number six?


It's the same as is on the amboyna and ebony knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 17, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Lots 'o WOW going on there Robert! I keep pouring over each one to learn from. I really like the blade design of the modern skinners. The one with the Sambar Stag wins for me. That layered guard on the Persian really stands out and speaks to the care and craftsmanship that went into it. The guard on #4 was clearly formed along with the wood. Dealing with 2 complete different hardnesses like those and getting that clean of a form and transitions nods to a master. Just incredible


It's hard to find just the right piece of stag for blade. It's almost easier to make the blade for the piece of stag. Funny about the Persian blade, it was a reject because of a problem. Looked at it one day and saw the Persian in it so I reground it. The amboyna and ebony scales were made by using a milling bit on my small milling machine to get the square corner and square ends then I used a fly cutter to mill the ebony down for the amboyna. Am always tinkering and the other day I made a 1/8" Id. coupling out of brass. Then I took a 1/8" long shaft,long cut milling bit and the shaft of a broke milling bit and silver soldered them together using the coupling. I put that in my Fordom tool, drilled a pilot hole in a block of wood wood for a knife. That thing slotted that hole for the tang like it was on steroids.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

